# tips for removing existing countertops



## thumbwacker (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello All I am new to this forum and look forward to becoming a lot more handy around my house...I have a basic question here... 

I am about to remove the counter tops in my kitchen and was wondering if there were any tips, tricks, or things to prepare or look out for?

They are glued down as I can not find any mounting screws inside the cabinets. These are very old cabinets and counter tops, our house is probably 50+ years old and would bet these are original countertops.
Thanks ahead for any help
Thumbwacker


----------



## OtbHunter (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello and Welcome
Even at 50 years, the counter tops should have been screwed on from the underside. You need to lay down inside a base cabinet and look up in the corners with a flashlight. You should see screws that have been added in the brace of the corners. No need to tear up your base cabinets.
As far as looking for anything... every installation is different and you will learn how to install new when you see how the old one was added.
One important caution... when you install the new countertop... be sure to use screws that are short enough to NOT hit the bottom of the formica on the new top. A screw 1/4" shorter is advised. Good luck and stop back if you run into something you don't understand.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 11, 2008)

Sometimes when you have the built in place cabinets...the tops are also built in place.
Sometimes the cabinets are nailed down through the top of the top material, then covered with the laminate. You see nothing from underneath. Give the counter a good hit with a large hammer from underneath. Then pry it out with a crowbar, as gingerly as you can.
I have also encountered them screwed down from the top. 
Apparently someone was going to keep those tops forever.


----------



## thumbwacker (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks for the tips guys...


----------



## ayeshaa (Apr 30, 2008)

*Instructions*

Things You&#8217;ll Need:
Empty boxes 
Dropcloths 
Screwdriver 
Pipe wrench 
Putty knife 
Pry bar 
Wood block 

Step1
Remove all items from the drawers and cabinets. Place in boxes, and move them to another room to give yourself space to work. Remove any appliances and other items from on top of the countertops. Spread out dropcloths to protect the floor&#8212;removing countertops can get messy. 

Step2
Disconnect the sink plumbing, and remove the sink by unscrewing the mounting screws from underneath. If you have a cooktop stove mounted on the countertops, unscrew those mounting screws, disconnect the gas supply or electrical supply and remove the cooktop as well. 

Step3
Use a putty knife to loosen the caulk holding the backsplash against the wall. Gently pry off the backsplash. Place a block of wood between the pry bar and the wall to avoid damaging the wall. 

Step4
Take out any drawers, and set them aside. From underneath, check to see if screws are holding down the countertops. If so, simply unscrew the screws, and lift off countertops. 
Step5Loosen countertop adhesive with a putty knife if the countertop is glued down, then use the pry bar to lift off the countertop. Be careful not to damage the top edges of the counters. Lift off countertops. 

Source: ehow


----------

